

Show HN: Efficient translation by Lexiful - danmilon
http://lexiful.com/

======
danmilon
I’m Dan, the backend software developer at Lexiful.

Companies that rely heavily on translation need to build their own platform
and software to manage content, provide it to translators, and get it
delivered back or be automatically integrated as new content, handle
accounting, and also there is lots of manual work in finding professional
translators and human communication.

We’ve built a translation platform that saves our customers time and effort,
allowing them to translate more content, in top quality, with the same budget.
We’re transforming translation, from a burden to a major competitive
advantage.

Our solution provides customers access to: * High-quality translations from
certified professionals. * A platform that can handle any project size. * Time
savings by smoothly integrating translation with your business workflow,
through our API. * Prices as low as half the rates of a translation agency.

We’re a couple of weeks before launching and we’re looking for partners. For
our launch partners, we are open to feature requests and can provide full
attention and technical support. Furthermore, as an appreciation for our
launch partners’ time we offer a further discount on our already competitive
pricing for their first projects.

If you are interested, I along with Mark, the founder of Lexiful, would be
glad to answer your questions. If you would like to do business together or
know somebody who might need our services, send us an email to
info@lexiful.com.

Feedback is more than welcome!

